

Ask HN: Looking for great startups in need of design work  - kyro

Hey all,<p>I'm looking to see if any interesting startups out there are looking for a design refresh. I've got some time freed up to take on some more projects. I'll blog about the redesign as well (per your permission), so email me if you're interested. My email is in my profile.
======
sarahevans
Are you a UX/UI? If so, let me know.

~~~
kyro
I am, yeah.

------
soneill
Email sent!

